# Jaxon is 2! (lots of pics)



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon turned 2 on the 4th!

Just thought I would pop in after a long while of inactivity. Been getting a lot of messages about True Haus Dogs so I thought I'd update, haha. He is such a good versatile dog, with a super amiable temperament, couldn't be happier with him. We're just now getting into a whole slew of new sports and activities. 

He loves training for PSA (aiming for PSA 1 this year.  )but he LOVES dock diving. Lure Coursing is alright, he's too smart and tries to kill the line before he finishes. xD I am super pumped to start in Flyball when they set it up.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow you have some great pics of him he's a stunner.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

He's handsome, thanks for sharing! 

Happy Birthday Jaxon.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Jaxon!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome dog! Hope he enjoys his special day


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Jaxon! He looks great :wub:

I love the photo of him lure coursing - I think I need to fly to Texas and pay Emily to photography my dog


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

hes a good looking guy!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------

